# My Home Theater



## bja-fre (Aug 20, 2009)

This is what I currently have:
Sources:
Logitech Squeezebox Classic for FLAC from a NetGear NAS Duo server
Onkyo DX-730 cd player
Sony Playstation 3

Amplifiers:
Pioneer VSX AX2 receiver
3 x Midgard Audio Oberon 6.1 poweramplifiers

Speakers:
Front: Usher cp6371
Center: Usher x-616
Surround/Surr. back: 4 x Swans Diva 4.2R
2 x diy subs with 15" Dayton 390HO and 500W OAudio amps replacing my previous SVS PB12 Plus/2.


----------



## bja-fre (Aug 20, 2009)

Other products I have:

Living room:
Parasound NC2100 pre
Advance Acoustic MCD203 cd-player
Advance Acoustic MAA405 poweramplifier
DIY-speakers

Cables:
Mostly BetterCables for speakers and subwoofers in the HT, AudioQuest analog cables, Monster digital coax.


----------

